# Modern Day Gunslinger



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

The Modern Day Gunslinger: Don Mann, David Grossman: Amazon.com: Kindle Store

Is this book worth reading? Got the original add from the NRA so I figure it's legit.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm currently reading it....so far it's not bad but I'm still too early into it to make a judgment call on it. Will let you know when I finish it.

I'll tell you what was a good read though, that was "On Violence" by Rory Miller.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Also check out Spaulding's Handgun Combatives 2nd Addition.


----------



## Jonny_Cannon (Dec 17, 2012)

If it's not still banned, "Unintended Consequences" is also a good read with regards to preparedness, etc.

Cannon


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

On Killing by Lt Col Dave Grossman is an exceptional read. All his books are. If anyone ever has a chance to go to his seminars you should go. 

Amazing speaker, amazing man who will enlighten you and possibly change your understanding on carrying and the mindset you need to have when faced with a deadly force situation. 

Most law enforcement agancies send their guys/gals at least once to experience his seminars. I've been fortunate to meet him twice.


----------

